# Native Code > برنامه نویسی با C > برنامه نویسی با MFC و ++Visual C > سوال: فارسي نويسي در C++‎  و يوني كد

## ha_mirzaee

با سلام و تشكر  از شما. من درحال نوشتن يه برنامه سي جي آي با زبان سي پلاس پلاس هستم توي محيط ويندوز يكي از مشكلاتم  تبديل يونيكد به اسكي (موقعي كه روي يه لينك كليك كنيم يونيكد اون در آدرس بار نمايش داده ميشود) و نمي تونم در پايگاه داه جستجو كنم  اما يه مشكل ديگه برقراري ارتباط سي جي آي با كنترل هاي اچ تي ام ال هستش كه چگونه متن وارد شده input  text را ميشه خوند(مثل پي اچ پي يا اي اس پي) بدون اينكه به آدرس بار فرستاده بشه و از اونجا خونده بشه(از لحاظ حجم محدودي كه در آدرس بار هستش ممكنه داخل كنترل اچ تي ام ال چندين خط تايپ شود...) اگه يه مثالي كلاً در مورد C++‎ cgi معرفي كنيد ممنون ميشم. ببخشيد طولاني شد..

----------


## Nima_NF

با سلام

لطفا کمی بیشتر و واضح تر در مورد مشکل یا درخواست خود توضیح دهید تا بتوانیم کمک کنیم.
متاسفانه شما سوالات خود را بسیار کوتاه، ناقص و نامفهوم می پرسید.

در چه محیطی، MFC ؟
قطعه کدی قرار دهید تا متوجه منظورتان بشویم

موفق باشید

----------


## shahabtaha

سلام به کلیه دستدنکاران سایت من در حال نوشتن برنامه دریافت کد اسکی فارسی و چاپ حروف فارسی در خروجی لطفا رهنمایی کند

----------

